# Team WA Bunker: JesseJava Reacts to Pain Boat Bomb



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

:evil:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

fail.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

^^^ Video has been blocked Russ!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Russ its not working and i kick a 8 yr old off the lobby comp, to this shit lol


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

thats BS -- time to find a better host. Don't these morons know of fair use? Give me a few min. :evil:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> fail.


and historians wrote about this Team WA

who's linking skills were only matched by their adept knowledge and use of the imaging capturing devices of their time.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

You think they would just let you put it on there cuz anything about me is a millon hits atleast


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> and historians wrote about this Team WA
> 
> who's linking skills were only matched by their adept knowledge and use of the imaging capturing devices of their time.


 Jason if its the last thing i do, You my friend are in for it


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Youtube sucks. Updated


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

bigslowrock said:


> and historians wrote about this Team WA
> 
> who's linking skills were only matched by their adept knowledge and use of the imaging capturing devices of their time.


:lalala:


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

That friggin Hilarious !! ... kudos Russ !


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

oh damn that was funny.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

"I don't know how I broke it... I was sleeping"

ROFLS


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

That was awsome, even if i was played by hitler lol

Someone RG bump Russ, I cant


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

That was great!! Russ, you have too much time on your hands. It brightened up my rainy 4th:rockon:


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

EricF said:


> That was great!! Russ, you have too much time on your hands. It brightened up my rainy 4th:rockon:


:bounce: Cloudy fourth here too and, yes, too much time on my hands. lol


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

russ i have to post again, that was the coolest thing :banana::banana::banana::banana: Dave and Toro will shit when they see that


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

ROTFLMAO. Excellent Russ. Take that Jesse you F**king F**ker!!!!! ound:ound:ound:
Funny as hell.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

OMFG, that was SO damn funny!! Chaka and I both were rollin' bro!! Let's see if puff will let me RG you!! VERY DESERVED!! 

Wow, dude... so funny.

EDIT: Puff won't let me bump anyone!!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

That was the funniest f***ing video I've seen in a long time. My wife thought I was gonna piss myself. 

Great job Russ!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

that is hilarious russ!!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh my god, that was so incredibly funny! The best part was at the "...Paybacks are a bitch" part, my one year old daughter started saying "Uh-Oh". Purely coincidental but oh so fitting! I can't even see what I'm typing through the tears!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool Russ, You got some skills as that is exactly how he sounds and act's. ound:


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

NICE!!! WTG Russ that is awesome!!


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

After going back and showing this to my wife, I had to bump Russ' rg.

Awesome!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

haha.

Awesome video. Iv'e seen other vids on youtube like this where people add the captions. 

So epic


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I came close to losing a spleen at the "I'm the one thats supposed to be send the bombs around here, how am I supposed to even post pictures of this shit"


once again, well played sir. you deserve a medal or maybe a bomb or two for this effort.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ha Ha Ha,,,post of the day!


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Hehe. Glad you guys enjoyed it!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

"... and what? it will still look like shit and those assholes on Puff will call us out on it."

I about died at that part, funny as hell.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

russ, that was insane rotflol hahahaha great work there....


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

That was foolish.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> That was foolish.


Gotta ask how do you get foolish? it was masterful!!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

smelvis said:


> Gotta ask how do you get foolish? it was masterful!!


Subtlety is lost on the masses.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Subtlety is lost on the masses.


I know what you meant. Dave's a bit slow on the uptake sometimes. Dont poke the bear! Russ>oke:<Jesse. We still love you though Dave. LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Subtlety is lost on the masses.


I guess I'm one of the masses then


----------



## J Daly (Apr 14, 2010)

Russ,
I thought the link was broke, so I didn't check back. I then noticed three pages. Click, ahhahahahaha! That may be the funniest thing I've seen this year! My cooler's already full of f**king cigars! Get me my priority mailers.....Too funny. Great work. -Jamie


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I guess I'm one of the masses then


Lets try this, then. DID YOU NOTICE I CHANGED MY AVATAR AND TITLE? As in, REALLY RECENTLY?


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Lets try this, then. DID YOU NOTICE I CHANGED MY AVATAR AND TITLE? As in, REALLY RECENTLY?


 ok still confused, But i think toro liked it lol


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, I liked it. I even changed my avatar to that of General Patton, and my title to "The General" I liked it so much.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Yes, I liked it. I even changed my avatar to that of General Patton, and my title to "The General" I liked it so much.


 Yeah took me a few to get, But i think we are all up to speed now lol


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

hahaha. Jesse - maybe your title should say "der Führer" :biglaugh:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ducrider said:


> hahaha. Jesse - maybe your title should say "der Führer" :biglaugh:


 Maybe, ill let you guys vote on it lol


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Lets try this, then. DID YOU NOTICE I CHANGED MY AVATAR AND TITLE? As in, REALLY RECENTLY?


Well as Warren say's I am slow on some things, LOL :bounce: Others like picking targets is easy ound:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> ok still confused, But i think toro liked it lol


Glad I wasn't alone :cheeky:


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I would make a joke here, but I like sleeping under a roof at night and Dave + Jesse seem ready to blow some people up.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> I would make a joke here, but I like sleeping under a roof at night and Dave + Jesse seem ready to blow some people up.


Naw go ahead I'll protect ya :bounce:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Your fine, say what you want


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

J Daly said:


> Russ,
> I thought the link was broke, so I didn't check back. I then noticed three pages. Click, ahhahahahaha! That may be the funniest thing I've seen this year! My cooler's already full of f**king cigars! Get me my priority mailers.....Too funny. Great work. -Jamie


Thanks!

As an aside -- it was a Youtube problem. More accurately, a copyright holder who has no sense of humor and a conservative YouTube with no backbone to stand up for fair use and satire. Apparently the German company that owns of the movie "Downfall" - the movie that scene was taken from -- is on a mission to remove all the parody videos out there. Silly, considering that most people hadn't heard of the movie before these videos...

'Downfall' Parody Clips Slowly Being Removed By YouTube


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Russ... That was a masterpiece. :thumb:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Oh Yeah Baby!!!!!!!*

That was so F**king F*nny! My wife thinks I'm insane of course....:dunno: 
Oh well.... F**king F**kit!!ound:

*Great work Russ!!!!!!!!* :high5: :bump2:


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Awesome Russ! I just wish I had thought of it sooner. RG for you!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Ducrider said:


> Thanks!
> 
> As an aside -- it was a Youtube problem. More accurately, a copyright holder who has no sense of humor and a conservative YouTube with no backbone to stand up for fair use and satire. Apparently the German company that owns of the movie "Downfall" - the movie that scene was taken from -- is on a mission to remove all the parody videos out there. Silly, considering that most people hadn't heard of the movie before these videos...
> 
> 'Downfall' Parody Clips Slowly Being Removed By YouTube


I remeber reading some where that the director loved all the parodies, but the copyright holder has to protect even that scene or lose all rights to the film.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Naw go ahead I'll protect ya :bounce:


sure you will.


----------



## Wild 7EVEN (Nov 7, 2009)

OMG that has gotta be one of the funniest things iv'e seen in my whole freakin life man! great job Russ!! Why does all the fun stuff have to happen when I'm on vacation?

One question though, How did you teach Jesse to speak german and get him to film that scene without him knowing you would post that video?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I still have a funny feeling it's not over. :laugh:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I still have a funny feeling it's not over. :laugh:


 You keep saying that, and now i live in fear everyday of my life


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> You keep saying that, and now i live in fear everyday of my life


As you should Jesse, as you should. Welcome to my world. LMAO


----------



## bhxhhcz (May 30, 2010)

Ducrider said:


> Jessejava Reacts on Vimeo
> 
> 
> 
> :evil:


This is f*ck1ng EPIC! the best subtitles I've every read.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Love the Der Untergang parodies... Hitler reacts videos crack me up every time but this is some funny shit. Bravo!

On an aside, if you haven't seen the movie Der Untergang (The Downfall), you should check it out. It was the most chilling and eerie portrayal of Hitler I've ever seen and the actor who plays him, Bruno Ganz, was phenomenal. The guy _was_ Hitler in that movie.


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

More acclaim for Russ. Freakin' hilarious. I was watching at work through earbuds and had to act all professional while laughing my ass off!! I believe Epic sums it up nicely. Thanks for doing this. :grouphug:


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, wave 4 may hit anytime. Or not.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Bigtotoro said:


> Yep, wave 4 may hit anytime. Or not.


No idea Bro but I have a funny feeling about it. :yawn:


----------

